# Tell me I'm not crazy!



## cattlecait (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband noticed me ordering chick and seed catalogs today (mind you, we live in an apartment) and I told him it made me feel like I was at home.

Have I gone farm-crazy?!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 28, 2011)

He He He...

Welcome!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry, you are crazy.  But it is a good kind of crazy.

I would rather be that kind of crazy than "normal"


----------



## norcal (Mar 12, 2011)

That's okay, I order the seed catalogs to dream, but my pocketbook is small & I never can afford to order the Heirlooms I dream about.   

Plus my garden was better on the .17 of an acre we had in town than it is on my 5 acres, due to ground squirrels/deer/gophers.


----------

